#ubuntu-uds-room-202 2012-05-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Community | Qt Birds of a Feather and Question and Answer | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20715/community-q-qt-bof/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<tsdgeos> Qt rocks
<thiago> http://qt-project.org/wiki/Maintainers
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Desktop | Control of TV from a local network | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20709/desktop-q-tv-control/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<tgm4883> If anyone is in the room, could you just say the time? I'd like to mark when I hear it then someone can tell me about how much lag there is in the stream
<tgm4883> mark
<tgm4883> I just heard you will
<tgm4883> Oh thats nothing :)
<tgm4883> Are there still just 3 Ubuntu tv sessions?
<willcooke> tgm4883: Yes, at the moment.  We'd like to add another one about "Tv Apps" but we're still working out if I can be fitted in
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> can someone update the #ubuntu-tv channel if that happens (or if any of the tv sessions get moved again)?
<tgm4883> I almost missed this one when I saw it got moved up 2 hours
<willcooke> tgm4883: Sure, I'll do that
<tgm4883> willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> yeah, I didn't get any indication that it had moved either
<tgm4883> hmm, totem seems to eventually reach the end of the audio stream
<popey> i think the streams restart on the hour
<popey> they always used to
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well I've switched over to VLC, so we'll see what happens
<Saviq> good evening :)
<tgm4883> hello Saviq
<Saviq> cheers!
 * Saviq clanks the bottle against the screen
<MrChrisDruif> TV remotes session?
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, yep
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, yup
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I'll lurk for a few..please start the session
<MrChrisDruif> (probably also with live vodcast?)
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, audio is here http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<Saviq> no video
<Saviq> hey jhodapp
<jhodapp> hey Saviq
<tgm4883> As an extension of what is being said. Pretty much anything you would see on the tv regarding metadata, should be available on the tablet/phone screen (except the actual video)
<tgm4883> oh, + remote controls
<MrChrisDruif> Saviq; I thought vodcast was without video (v for voice) but it's podcast
<Saviq> :)
<tgm4883> I have that same problem
<MrChrisDruif> Are there 7 Alien films?
<tgm4883> that sounds like what fields should be searchable in Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> That sounds similar to Google's "+" system. It highlights friends who liked it
<Saviq> yeah we'd have to integrate some of the social networks, but first think a lot about how much / little we would want to expose
<MrChrisDruif> It says something like " AlanBell, mhall119 and 300 others +1'd it"
<tgm4883> To further that idea, you could use G+/Twitter to say you liked some video. Beyond that, you could perhaps subscribe to someone elses UTV recommends (not necessarily friends)
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<Saviq> the closest network that I know, that's very social-movie-related is filmaster, recommendations are what they're focused on
<tgm4883> Before we get too far off of remotes, we're not planning on getting rid of dumb remote support right?
<Saviq> tgm4883, I don't think that's in scope for that session
<Saviq> jhodapp, I wouldn't limit it like that, the possible usecases drive the API design
<tgm4883> I've seen it
<Saviq> o/
<tgm4883> XBMC app
<jhodapp> Saviq: yeah, that's our scope for this session though
<Saviq> DLNA
<Saviq> DLNA limits you, though
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, a suggestion for "remote" and even "profiles": every smartphone (yes, also Android and iOS) with the ubuntu-remote app has it's own profile. You can start movies depending on age etc and you get recommendation on your profile
<MrChrisDruif> And you can also pause the movie/stream for everyone or just yourself
<MrChrisDruif> I know it's rather vague what I'm telling, but it's works flawlessly in my mind ^_^
<chienchouchen> tgm4883: XBMC thing is cool, i have been using it, works very well for me
<willcooke> MrChrisDruif: nice idea, please add it to the use-case section on the pad
<tgm4883> There is a fork of MythTV called TORC that has a pretty good implementation of a tablet remote control
<tgm4883> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxQDLTSucxM
<mikhas> we did some experiment wrt. remote text input (using your couch device to input text on your tv set): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmvAq3-rJwU (maliit)
<MrChrisDruif> Argh, crappy laptop
<willcooke> MrChrisDruif: no worries, I can do it
<Saviq> UPnP / mDNS
<imnichol> What about avahi?
<imnichol> Oh, beaten by Saviq
<Saviq> imnichol, avahi ~= zeroconf ~= mDNS
<kenvandine> dlna covers that too
<Saviq> question is, do we want to try and extend the DLNA APIs for Ubuntu-TV-specific needs, where DLNA does not provide
<Saviq> or do we want to implement DLNA for talking with other DLNA or just go custom RESTful
<Saviq> jhodapp, ^
<Saviq> does anyone have experience with extending DLNA?
 * mikhas votes to go with DLNA
<Saviq> s/or just/and just/
<kenvandine> Saviq, i think it would have to be both
<kenvandine> you could discover the device with dlna but perhaps use that info to provide access to a RESTful API
<Saviq> there's other APIs we need to look at
<Saviq> RVU and stuff
<mikhas> RVU := ?
<Saviq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RVU_protocol
<MrChrisDruif> Did my idea arrive?
<mikhas> MrChrisDruif, repeat it?
<Saviq> it's used by DirecTV, AFAIK
<mikhas> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> but dunno about TVs that are RVU-enabled
<MrChrisDruif> <MrChrisDruif> Alright, a suggestion for "remote" and even "profiles": every smartphone (yes, also Android and iOS) with the ubuntu-remote app has it's the ability to start movies or series on U-TV and also gets it's own recommendations.
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, already in the pad
<MrChrisDruif> Also the part about pausing something for you personally or for everyone?
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, yes
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, I believe you mean saving a bookmark of sorts?
<MrChrisDruif> You pause it for you personally on your own device, so you can get started to leave for work and continue watching on the tube/metro
<MrChrisDruif> It's kind of like "bookmarking", but with your own personal copy
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, let me add that
<mikhas> MrChrisDruif, we dubbed it "roaming" I think
<Saviq> mikhas, I think it's a bit more than roaming
<mikhas> ok
<Saviq> mikhas, but yes, same idea, only spanning not just your TVs, but also mobile devices (you "roam" to a mobile device)
<MrChrisDruif> What do you mean with roaming? Just streaming to your uPhone/uPad?
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, he meant going from room to room and have the content "follow" you
<mikhas> yep
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, well then that idea sounds pretty similar, but then also to your personal device. Not just the devices in your house
<tgm4883> How do you determine where you are at in your house?
<tgm4883> err
<Saviq> tgm4883, bluetooth, for examble
<tgm4883> your computer determine what room you're in?
<mikhas> tgm4883, gps?
<Saviq> s/b/p/
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; wifi
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<mikhas> are, *in* your house
<mikhas> not at :-)
<tgm4883> linuxmce has been attempting that, last I checked it isn't very reliable
<tgm4883> bluetooth has a range of ~30 feet
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; that was manually?
<Saviq> mikhas, based on bluetooth strength you can assume you're closer to one or the other
<Saviq> another possibility - face recognition
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, that was automatically IIRC
<tgm4883> Saviq, so you just can't have any pictures on the wall?
<mikhas> face recognition by the tv set itself?
<mikhas> that would help with profile management, too
<MrChrisDruif> So it seems tgm4883: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ufVBOf1ir8
<tgm4883> Saviq, instead of automatically, could you have different "rooms" on your touchscreen and switch it there?
<tgm4883> you could, I mean is that acceptable?
<Saviq> tgm4883, I think we should try making it automagical
<Saviq> tgm4883, and only fall back to manual when that doesn't work
<Saviq> tgm4883, another way could be NFC
<tgm4883> Saviq, can that be low priority then?
<Saviq> you'd come in to a room and touch a tag somewhere to "log in" to the room
<tgm4883> this would require the user have multiple Ubuntu TV's
<MrChrisDruif> Saviq; nfc is about 1m?
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, more 1cm
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, RFID should be 1m
<Saviq> which NFC is a subset of
<MrChrisDruif> So I think RFID would be better?
<MrChrisDruif> In our case?
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, no, you need something more widespread
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, yes, but RFID is not as easy to get by
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, you could have a passive sticker somewhere on your coffee table or wherever
<Saviq> MrChrisDruif, but sure, RFID would work just as well
<tgm4883> How are you handling content on one tv and not another?
<Saviq> I'd say the broadcast technology won't allow you to have your tv more than 5 years old anymore
<Saviq> tgm4883, ideally that should be seamless
<tgm4883> so if you have multiple Ubuntu TV's, each with separate content, what does the remote see?
<Saviq> tgm4883, ideally, all
<Saviq> s/all/everything/
<Saviq> NO please
<tgm4883> Saviq, Ok, so I bring home a 2nd Ubuntu TV, it needs to zeroconf with the first TV
<Saviq> tgm4883, zeroconf or UPnP, yes
<tgm4883> which is beyond the scope of this session, but worth mentioning
<Saviq> tgm4883, yup
<mikhas> blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-tv-control
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<mikhas> but it's pretty empty :-(
<MrChrisDruif> It's totally inaudible what was just said
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<Saviq> *** another work item: determine whether it's worth extending DLNA (or any proposed successor) or just go with custom API
<Saviq> jhodapp, willcooke ^
<willcooke> Saviq: Got it
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<tgm4883> There needs to be a local authority for metadata
<Saviq> at least some metadata needs to come from the TV, matched with online data afterwards
<tgm4883> that way you can deal with overrides
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<tgm4883> eg. The office US vs the office UK
<Saviq> tgm4883, sure, the ID should ideally come from the TV
<tgm4883> Saviq, the primary TV
<Saviq> tgm4883, and any data that the tv actually has
<tgm4883> since there could be a secondary TV
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
<Saviq> more should be retrieved by the device itself
<Saviq> tgm4883, whichever one "holds" the data is authoritative for it
<tgm4883> Saviq, I disagree, the TV should retreive all the metadata
<Saviq> thanks all
<tgm4883> no reason for my phone to go to the internet to get additional data
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
<Saviq> tgm4883, not if the metadata is "other movies/shows with person X from the show I'm watching now"
<Saviq> or social network feeds etc.
<tgm4883> Saviq, ah, so metadata not directly related to the content
<tgm4883> yes I agree then
<Saviq> or related directly, but not available / making sense on the TV
<Saviq> ok we're overtime, thanks all
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track:  | canonical private meeting - boot technology | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20692/canonical-private-meeting/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
#ubuntu-uds-room-202 2012-05-08
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track:  | canonical private meeting | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20692/canonical-private-meeting/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
<hobgoblin> hi hannie
<hannie> lookie who's here
<hannie> no activities though
<hobgoblin> me and some tumbleweed - no idea if it's started, finished - audio is dead though
<AlanBell> morning
<hobgoblin> hello AlanBell - twice in one week then
<AlanBell> we think audio streams start automatically in 15 minutes or so
<hobgoblin> aah cool - thanks :)
<hannie> do I have to set up something for audio streams?
<AlanBell> so where are people who are out there in the internet?
<hobgoblin> UK
<hannie> France
<hannie> Oakland time = 9:43?
<AlanBell> no, 08:43
<AlanBell> breakfast was kinda nice
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> black pudding AlanBell ?
<hannie> hope you are enjoying it ;)
<AlanBell> had an omlette, and some pancake things with sweet fluffy cheese in them
<AlanBell> no black pudding here
<hannie> and no continental breakfast
<hobgoblin> mmm
<AlanBell> I did have a pain au chocolat
<hobgoblin> bigger MMM's then :)
<hannie> ah, that is continental
<hannie> how about the croissants?
<AlanBell> yeah, but it had the American treatment and was drizzled with chocolate on top to make your fingers messy
<hobgoblin> lol
<AlanBell> no croissants, which was good because you don't have to hear how they pronounce them!
<hannie> fun
<hobgoblin> :)
<hannie> AlanBell, I think I know your name because you are hosting things, am I right?
<hobgoblin> hannie: do you have this open as well ? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20724/community-roundtable-tuesday/
<hobgoblin> I believe you can type things in it
<hannie> let me see
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable Tuesday | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20724/community-roundtable-tuesday/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<AlanBell> hi hannie I am just here attending, but I did set up all the IRC channels so you probably saw my name on a topic or something
<AlanBell> oh there goes the topic now
<hannie> hobgoblin, thanks for the link
<AlanBell> I plugged the microphones in
<daker> AlanBell, thanks
<hobgoblin> :)
<hannie> I clicked on Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<daker> AlanBell, can you test the mic ?
<AlanBell> I did
<AlanBell> it works
<hobgoblin> I can
<hannie> This opened Rhythmbox. Should I hear something now?
<daker> only the left side ツ
<daker> hannie, yes you should
<hobgoblin> same here daker - left only
<hobgoblin> can't add my name to the etherpad though
<hannie> I see /tmp/room-202.ogg.m3u, rightclick to open. But I see or hear nothing when Rhythmbox opens
<hobgoblin> hannie: mine is a http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u address
<hannie> I'll try that one
<hannie> I just tried another radiostation. Works fine. room-202.ogg-1.m3u doesn't do anything
<hobgoblin> got it though :)
<hannie> hobgoblin, what do you SEE in Rhythmbox?
<hobgoblin> hannie: in clementine I see http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg
<AlanBell> VLC works fine
<philipballew> +1 for vlc
<daker> hhh wiwi
<Tested> .
<vibhav> +1
<vibhav> Lets get a brief discussion here?
<hannie> about what?
<vibhav> The Documentation part
<vibhav> About Porting apps to Ubuntu POV, shouldnt we lay stress on the Unity API
<vibhav> That might attract upstreams
<daker> vibhav,
<vibhav> yes?
<bkerensa> vibhav: can you explain the question more?
<mhall119> can you explain that a little more?
<vibhav> The Unity Part
<vibhav> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Yes
<linuxtech> I'm not sure if this is the right place to bring this up.  I think we need something to compete with Fedora's deltarpm and presto to help dialup users keep their systems secure.  apt-sync and/or debdelta are possible solutions.
<vibhav> JoseeAntonioR: according to the Ubuntu developer portal, we must show on how powerfull the Unity API and how can they use quicklists
<linuxtech> It reduces the downloading for updates.
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
<daker> what was this sound ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Desktop | Keybindings Health Check | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20432/desktop-q-keybindings-health-check/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<dmj726> hi all
<dmj726> hehe
<dmj726> ctrl alt arrow FTW :P
<dmj726> there is a pretty good case for keeping key shortcuts consistent over time whenever possible
<dmj726> fullscreen is important sometimes
<dmj726> playing media and games
<dmj726> Pendulum: any orca keybinding issues?
<dmj726> is a11y team in this meeting?
<dmj726> We should make sure a11y team is consulted before changing any accessibility shortcuts
<dmj726> uds-room-202_: ^^
<Pendulum> dmj726: all of the accessibility team who is at UDS is in the room
<dmj726> Pendulum: great :)
<dmj726> just wanted to make sure there weren't a bunch of keybinding decisions getting made without a11y input
<dmj726> important case in dash is switching between home/apps/docs/...
<dmj726> are there still conflicts between existing shortcuts and negative mode?
<dmj726> also maginification could be important for a11y
<dmj726> Pendulum:
<dmj726> in compiz of course
<dmj726> they are disabled by default
<dmj726> but work
<dmj726> issue is keyboard shortcut conflicts
<dmj726> there is also super m
<dmj726> super n is negative per window
<dmj726> super m is negative for everything
<dmj726> ctrl maybe?
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<dmj726> Yeah, searching for keybindings would be good
<dmj726> both looking at what you just hit
<dmj726> and looking up keybindings by what they do
<dmj726> so you could search "magnify" and find bindings for that
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<dmj726> uds-room-202_: ^^
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Foundations | Upstart roadmap | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20630/foundations-q-upstart-roadmap/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Hardware | LTS backport testing in 12.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20743/lts-backport-testing-in-1204/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
#ubuntu-uds-room-202 2012-05-09
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable Wednesday | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20725/community-roundtable-wednesday/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<YoBoY> good morning uds
<daker> uds-room-202_, hi everyone
<daker> uds-room-202_, we hear you only from the left side :/
<YoBoY> yes, no stereo
<daker> it's stereo i think
<daker> but i think there is a problem on the connections
<dholbach>  _          _ _         _     _             _
<dholbach> | |__   ___| | | ___   | |__ (_)_ __  _ __ (_) ___  ___
<dholbach> | '_ \ / _ \ | |/ _ \  | '_ \| | '_ \| '_ \| |/ _ \/ __|
<dholbach> | | | |  __/ | | (_) | | | | | | |_) | |_) | |  __/\__ \
<dholbach> |_| |_|\___|_|_|\___/  |_| |_|_| .__/| .__/|_|\___||___/
<dholbach>                                |_|   |_|
<daker> ツ
 * cprofitt waves
<YoBoY> it seems yes
<vibhav> o/
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHolbach/Membership?action=diff&rev2=7&rev1=5
<vibhav> dholbach: o/
<vibhav> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/yourname Is actually the Wiki Page of some guy
<dholbach> vibhav, yes, I just set it up to show that it's a draft
<vibhav> ah
<dholbach> vibhav, I didn't want to just modify the wiki page :)
<vibhav> You at the UDS?
<dholbach> yes
<vibhav> cool
<vibhav> Hopefully, If I get sponsered by Canonical, I attend the next UDS
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
<vibhav> Perfect session :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track:  | Multi-Monitor Improvements | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20799/multi-monitor-improvements/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
 * dscassel raises hand.
<shirgall> Particular annoyance: Will the new nvidia driver (not yet in precise/quantal) that supports xrandr 1.3 get priority because of multi-monitor?
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Desktop | Ubuntu Desktop in an Enterprise Setup | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20762/desktop-q-desktop-in-enterprise/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
 * tgm4883 raises hand
<EtienneG> hi gang
<EtienneG> offline auth: sssd and pam_ccred
<EtienneG> (the later is a little buggy, but nothing unfixable)
<EtienneG> I should have said: sssd *or* pam_ccred
<cyphermox> tgm4883: feel free to write your question out right away so we can get to it :)
<tgm4883> cyphermox, actually, that as just because someone asked if anyone else was effected by that
<cyphermox> ah, sorry
<tgm4883> cyphermox, no worries
<EtienneG> there was a lot of effort ot bring sssd to main last cycle (thanks a bunch, Timmo!), it just fell short
<EtienneG> cyphermox, do you think this is the right place to discuss how NM could/should handle 801.1x wired auth
<EtienneG> ???
<tjaalton> hey EtienneG :)
<cyphermox> "kind of", but we do have a session scheduled for tomorrow in which this can be discussed in more detail
<EtienneG> hey tjaalton!
<EtienneG> cyphermox, ah HA!
<EtienneG> cyphermox, which session is that?  I positively need to attend
<EtienneG> is desktop lockdown even part of the discussion today?  That's a difficult topic
<cyphermox> EtienneG: NetworkManager Health Check, in Grand Ballroom C tomorrow morning at 9 am.
<EtienneG> and one where there is a clear clivage in strategy depending on the organisation
<cyphermox> EtienneG: Lockdown has another session too :)
<EtienneG> cyphermox, cool, thanks
<EtienneG> cyphermox, does it?  :)
<cyphermox> EtienneG: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20747/desktop-q-configuration-lockdown/ was at 10am this morning
<EtienneG> cyphermox, I missed it.  I guess geeker covered it, so we should be all set
<cyphermox> EtienneG: my bad, the network session is a 15:00 tomorrow; see http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20516/foundations-q-networking/
<EtienneG> disk encryption: MAKE IT PRESEEDABLE DAMN IT!
<EtienneG> :)
<EtienneG> regarding disk encryption, I would like to point out that, IME, organisations that requires disk full insists on encrypting the full disk
<EtienneG> home directory encryption is not interesting to those who are really security-conscious
<EtienneG> not speaking for everyone, but it seems to be the trend
<mpt> Is this kind of encryption something the live CD installer would even be technically capable of doing? If so, and if someone wants to implement it, I'd be glad to add it to the installer design
<EtienneG> mpt, I guess, yes?
<EtienneG> re: master key, a "master" key would be preferable to sharing the user key (which can be changed)
<mpt> I think that's what OS X FileVault does -- you can unlock the disk either with the user key or the master key
<EtienneG> mpt, very likely yes (although I do not know for a fact)
<mpt> (and the user key === the user password, iirc)
<EtienneG> Dustin, if your company could somehow make use of the TPM chip as a key storage facility, you would really be on to something
<mpt> Anyone want to volunteer for ^^^^^ the encryption in the installer? If so I can have a work item for the design
<EtienneG> hardware inventory: Gendarmerie uses OCS-Inventory-ng.  It's a mudball, but it works, and it scales
<EtienneG> mpt, I am not volunteering, but I suggest you poke ehw about that.  It's something our team is very keen on.
<EtienneG> drussel: the problem with Landscape as a hardware inventory system is that Landscape is Ubuntu-specific.  When you do hardware inventory, you want to inventorise all machine, not just those (gasp!) running Ubuntu
 * EtienneG raise hand
<EtienneG> to the guy speaking now: figuring out licensing would be very thorny
<EtienneG> Windows licensing is done on a per-seat basis
<EtienneG> we would likely need a CAL for each person wanting to connect to that shared development box
<EtienneG> webex is most definitely a pain point
<EtienneG> Acrobat reader is currently behind
<geofft> EtienneG: Oh, totally forgot about CALs :(
<EtienneG> commercial anti-virus (silly on Linux, but still) are not well-packaged
<geofft> EtienneG: See also I'm not a Windows IT admin ...
<EtienneG> geofft, no prob!  (neither am I, but he)
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: QA | QA & Release, building bridges | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20521/qa-q-release-communication-improvements/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<EtienneG> drussel, work items?
<mpt> EtienneG, ok, I mailed ehw
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Cloud & Server | OpenStack SRUs | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20372/servercloud-q-openstack-stable/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> o/
<SpamapS> Our SRU process doesn't require 100% regression free. It requires that we understand the regression potential.
<SpamapS> IMO, the QA process that is run on the stable branch is far more stringent than the usual Ubuntu SRU process.
<SpamapS> So we should raise the bar higher for openstack than, say, udev, or, mdadm, or, upstart?
<SpamapS> <ACK>
<SpamapS> security generally won't wait for SRU verification unless its already close to being verified
<SpamapS> the security team will cherry pick the security fix only, and will not ship the unverified fixes
<SpamapS> IMO, too many bugs were fixed at once
<SpamapS> ha
<SpamapS> HA
<SpamapS> s/should/*MUST*/ not change behaviors unless the behaviors are dangerously broken
 * SpamapS asks about trystack in #openstack-infra
<SpamapS>  _____  _                 _          ___  _              _    _
<SpamapS> |_   _|| |_   __ _  _ _  | |__ ___  / __|| |_  _  _  __ | |__| |
<SpamapS>   | |  | ' \ / _` || ' \ | / /(_-< | (__ | ' \| || |/ _|| / /|_|
<SpamapS>   |_|  |_||_|\__,,_||_||_||_\_\/__/  \___||_||_|\_,,_|\__||_\_\(_)
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Community | Ask Ubuntu tasks for 12.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20396/community-q-askubuntu/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
#ubuntu-uds-room-202 2012-05-10
 * philipballew is
 * ajmitch waves
<cprofitt> http://data.stackexchange.com/ubuntu/query/53493/top-1000-users-near-me
<cprofitt> jrgifford: do you own the askubuntu twitter account?
<jrgifford> cprofitt: no
<jrgifford> Although i think someone at SE has it, i can try and get ahold of them
<jrgifford> (and find out)
<jrgifford> yeah, lots of bugs.
<jrgifford> so are you putting that as a comment or as an answer?
<jrgifford> for bugs, just link.
<jrgifford> gotcha.
 * jrgifford nods - makes sense
<jrgifford> if the solution is the same, dupe 'em.
<jrgifford> it will redirect
<jrgifford> to the duplicate - and google loves it
<jrgifford> for ubuntu+1, it's not ok until beta 2 or RC
<jrgifford> 3K
<jrgifford> 2K is edits
<jrgifford> 3K is close votes
<jrgifford> latest data dump is march
<jrgifford> http://data.stackexchange.com/ubuntu/queries
<jrgifford> well, the date on the site there on data.se
<jrgifford> is march
<jrgifford> oh, gotcha
<jrgifford> oh, fyi - i'm going to try and make a dent in [tag:bug] tonight
<jrgifford> oh, let me find that
<jrgifford> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/2817/how-to-correctly-handle-ubuntu-one-questions ? http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/942/keeping-the-ubuntu-one-tag-running-smoothly
<marcoceppi> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1317/what-to-do-with-questions-that-describe-bugs#comment4230_1318
<jrgifford> marcoceppi: oh, that one.
<jrgifford> we're at 82.39%
<jrgifford> and we were at like 70.
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130155/whats-wrong-with-my-opengl/130209
<cprofitt> example nvidia
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131508/12-04-and-nvidia-card-problem-with-nvidia-geforce-7025/131532
<jrgifford> cprofitt: is that the 'master' nvidia one?
<cprofitt> one more
<cprofitt> I did not merge them -- was not sure if that was correct to do
<jrgifford> cprofitt: find a master and i'll merge them
<cprofitt> now I know it is
<cprofitt> jrgifford: merge it to this one -
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131508/12-04-and-nvidia-card-problem-with-nvidia-geforce-7025/131532
<jrgifford> ok, thanks cprofitt
<cprofitt> no, thank you!
<jrgifford> ok, merged. thanks cprofitt
<cprofitt> thank you jrgifford
<jrgifford> :)
<jrgifford> marcoceppi: found your data dump thing - http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/128128/data-dump-for-the-month-of-march-2012/128130#128130
<marcoceppi> jrgifford: thank you!
<jrgifford> tl;dr: They're waiting to move over to aws in the nearish future
<jrgifford> ugh, audio feed is being... not cool
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<jrgifford> yay its back. :)
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<jrgifford> yeah, exactly.
<jrgifford> it's all about getting people help
<jrgifford> yeah, it's a flag, destroy and more gold watch spam
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
<jrgifford> ok, audio died. nice session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable Thursday | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20726/community-roundtable-thursday/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<AlanBell> hello
<AlanBell> 10 seconds of lag on the audio
<SergioMeneses> AlanBell, hello
<daker> ツ
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, ePeople!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, \o
<YoBoY> good morning uds
<YoBoY> hi Jono
<daker> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh
<daker> http://randall.executiv.es/sites/default/files/images/jono_quetzal.jpg
<YoBoY> lol excellent, thanks daker
<daker> ツ
<SergioMeneses> daker, jejeje
<YoBoY> the ubuntu tv will be on demonstration at the party in paris
<daker> YES
<daker> 2months is not enough
<daker> YES
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
<daker> expensive for me ツ
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju Integration | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20370/servercloud-q-juju-integration/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<daker> ~160$ for the visa
<YoBoY> :O
<mhall119> :(
<YoBoY> expensive :]
<daker> YoBoY, http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/types/types_1263.html
<bkerensa>       _.
<bkerensa>             ;=',_
<bkerensa>            S" .--`
<bkerensa>           sS  \__
<bkerensa>        __.' ( \-->
<bkerensa>     _=/    _./-\/
<bkerensa>    ((\( /-'   -'l
<bkerensa>     ) |/ \\ I <3 Juju
<bkerensa>       \\  \
<bkerensa>         `~ `~
<daker> YoBoY, http://morocco.usembassy.gov/visas/schedule-of-fees.html look here
<YoBoY> daker: i'm lucky I don't need visa, but yes it's really expensive just to travel :]
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Community | Community Council - Code of Conduct Review | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20662/community-council-code-of-conduct-review/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<JoseeAntonioR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/MergedCodeOfConduct.txt
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/+merge/105369
<dholbach> cprofitt, ^
<grantbow> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<grantbow> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/leadership-conduct
<grantbow> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/diversity
<dholbach> cprofitt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/980314/
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Foundations | Upstart stateful re-exec | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20631/foundations-q-upstart-stateful-re-exec/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<xnox> anyone participating remotely? we are using whiteboard
<wookey_> I was noticing the etherpad thing was very empty
<wookey_> you carry on designing away :-)
<xnox> wookey_: do you want pictures?
<xnox> we maped out what references what from upstart's *.h
<xnox> wookey_: skype / google hangout?
<wookey_> I'll live - I'm testing dpkg aarch64 patch
<xnox> wookey_: I'm scribing on the pad now
 * xnox lol aarch64 - pirate architecture?
<wookey_> yeah stupid name
<wookey_> (I've just been arguing about that) arm64 to you guv
<xnox> wookey_: breaks all the autofoo which checks for arm*
<wookey_> xnox: that's actually a good thing. In fact that's pretty much the only good thing.
<xnox> wookey_: fail, fail fast, fail loud =)
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Design | Ubuntu Mobile Use Cases | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20813/design-q-mobility-factors/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<daker_> hi
<daker_> i think we have some sound problem
<daker_> can anyone test pls ?
<daker_> i can't hear you :/
<daker_> the soun is very low
<daker_> sound*
<greyback> daker: participants are missing
<greyback> daker: so nobody is speaking yet
<daker_> :D
<bilal> test
<daker_> bilal: are you on the room ?
<bilal> daker_: yes
<daker_> bilal: the sound is very very low
<bilal> daker_: they started speaking now
<bilal> daker_: okay, I'll investigate
<bilal> daker_: is it okay now?
<bilal> daker_: or is the issue the same?
<daker_> same
<daker_> bilal: i have to set the volume to 200% in vlc, so i can hear something
<greyback> daker: better?
<greyback> we're trying to improve it
<daker_> no
<bilal> daker_: :(
<daker_> i can't the hear the guy talking at the back
<bilal> daker_: I did all I could
<bilal> the mic won't move further, since it's wires are stuck
<daker_> bilal: anyway thanks :)
<daker_> greyback: thanks
<bilal> and I set all volume knobs to 100%
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Other | MOTU BOF Session | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20676/other-q-motu-bof/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<wookey_> I can hear, but only on one side
<wookey_> the DEX session we just had included encouraging ubuntu devs to help reduce the ubuntu/debian delta
<wookey_> That might be something to mention in this session?
<wookey_> Right OK :-)
<wookey_> I'll shut up then
<tumbleweed> :)
<wookey_> I can't see from here...
<wookey_> when will we get video?
<Faqtotum> wookey_: btw, your name badge is still conspicuously waiting at the registration desk
<wookey_> heh. I ticked the 'remote' box.
<Faqtotum> i don't see a camera in the room
<bilal> :)
<bilal> Faqtotum, wookey_: No, this session won't have video
<wookey_> who's crinkling next to the mic :-)
<wookey_> bilal: I know. It would just be a big improvement for remote attendance (which is to be encouraged IMHO)
<bilal> wookey_: I understand and agree, but I'm not the guy to be told about it :)
<Faqtotum> the person closest to the mic is YokoZar, but he doesn't appear to be crinkling
<wookey_> the mic on the crinkling side is the working one
<wookey_> yeah some kind of munchie bag - really load on this end
<wookey_> loud
<highvoltage> yeah it was yokozar
<wookey_> no, much better :-)
<bilal> blame canada, err, highvoltage
<Faqtotum> no, blame google and intel for jointly providing munchies
<wookey_> Do you have the equivalent of debian's MIA monitoring?
<wookey_> You still want to know who's active, even though it's not package-specific in the same way
<wookey_> what does MoM stand for?
<wookey_> yeah. debian has a load of heuristics for 'MIA' - I'm sure you could make up your own heuristics
<micahg> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20554/community-q-dev-initiatives/
<micahg> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20555/community-q-dev-outreach/
<Resistance> i think because the MOTUs are the "invisible backend" behind Universe/Multiverse, that affects the visibility to the public of the MOTU's "living" status.
<highvoltage> Resistance: yep, that's a factor
<Resistance> highvoltage:  indeed.
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<Resistance> heh
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
#ubuntu-uds-room-202 2012-05-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Desktop | Gwibber Service improvements | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20565/desktop-q-gwibber/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Track: Foundations | Discuss how to allow Ubuntu-based devices to receive full-image updates | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20820/foundations-q-image-based-updates/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<achiang> has this session started yet?
<achiang> is that slangasek?
<achiang> or perhaps tedg?
<achiang> (who should be the session lead, that is)
<achiang> ta
<popey> he is en route
 * achiang had to return to colorado before this session could be scheduled... :-/
<achiang> hi steve
<achiang> jk: can you move closer to the mike?
<achiang> ;)
<achiang> ok
<xnox> achiang: do you want skype/g+ to speak up?
<achiang> xnox: ooh, can we do a g+ hookup?
<achiang> sorry, xnox and i are trying to get a g+ started
<achiang> jk: what was the question again?
<achiang> yes, we have done it inside Canonical's commerical engineering group
<achiang> for 1 customer
<achiang> it used x86 + grub + a whole pile of bash scripts
<xnox> is that something that we can share?
<achiang> unfortunately, no
<xnox> sounds sustainable.
<achiang> we have to ask
<achiang> the code was written by a third party for the OEM
<achiang> and "all rights reserved"
<achiang> but the OEM is generally open source friendly
<achiang> so we could ask
<achiang> and it is likely they'd say yes
<achiang> just no one has done that yet
<achiang> exactly -- the x86 implementation used the last good boot flag in grub
<achiang> the part that i see trouble for our future is, how do we get the same functionality in arm bootloaders (uboot)
<achiang> yes, i think the system plumbing issue is more tractable. the hard question is, what happens if user data is on an overlay fs of some sort
<achiang> this is better than buying a telepresence robot
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 2 minutes left in this session!
<geofft> achiang: can we talk at some point about your internal solution?
<achiang> geofft: sure
<geofft> achiang: we do ~the same thing, I'd love to drop our patches / get some of this upstream
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-202: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-202 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-202/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-202.log
